# Paint and Trucks



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Are trucks on engines painted Silver or Gray ? Do me they look sliver.

They do look different than gray 


What about regular rolling stock?

What color are they painted? 


JJ


----------



## pete (Jan 2, 2008)

On some engines they are black and some are silver. Rolling stock black.


----------



## steam5 (Jun 22, 2008)

JJ 

It depends on the prototype. For example the Union Pacific originally painted there diesel trucks black. When they moved to the armour yellow scheme they had grey trucks, and then after a few years they moved to silver. 

Alan


----------

